# British Wife



## faat99 (Dec 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas all, I got a a slightly complicated situation wish to get some right direction from your experience. 

I married my British wife a year ago and am in the process of applying Indefinite Leave to Remain in the UK. 

Parallelly, as we sometimes travel back to the mainland and my wife needs a visa everytime, I was wondering if it will be possible for her to apply a "Mainland Travel Permit for Hong Kong and Macau Residents" (港澳居民來往內地通行證, AKA 回鄉證) in any way?

I was born in the HK with HK permanent residency, and she was born in Chinese but hold a British citizenship without any Chinese associate. Hence I was thinking to apply HK residency for her then subsequently the Mainland Travel Permit?

Much Appreciated and wish everyone a wonderful holiday!

Jonathan


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

is her passport a British national (overseas) or full British citizen


----------



## faat99 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you dunmovin, she holds a full British passport and is a full British citizen.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

she can get a multi entry visa for the mainland( the last time my friend got his through Japan Travel in tst east.) he is married to lady from Chungking. staying in HK she will get either a 3 month tourist visa or if you work in hk she could get a dependent visa the tourist visa will be renewed if she does an overnight stay in Macau


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Try this Government site for more information immd.gov.hk 
I think you will both have to be in living in HK, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you are right Golo. I got my HKID after having lived there for 7 years,
here's the site
www.immd.gov.hk/en/home.html


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

faat99 said:


> she was born in Chinese but hold a British citizenship without any Chinese associate. Hence I was thinking to apply HK residency for her then subsequently the Mainland Travel Permit?


Jonathan

I am very sorry that I do not fully understand what you meant, but I will try my best to answer your question.

Mainland Travel Permits are issued to people who are - 

a)Chinese citizens
b)With right of residence in Hong Kong or Macau

If your wife was born in China (including Hong Kong and Macau as China never accept them as foreign territories) to at lease a Chinese parent, then she will be class as a Chinese citizen and can apply for a Mainland Travel permit at a China Travel Service (CTS) office.

However, if she is NOT a Chinese citizen, then she will need to give up her British citizenship and apply to the Hong Kong immigration department to become a Chinese citizen as China does not accept dual nationality. Once this is approved, she will need to apply for a HKSAR passport and show it to the staff at the CTS in order to apply for a Mainland Travel Permit. 

Hope this helps. 

HKG3


----------

